# All Slavic Languages:to go shopping



## kloie

How would you say to go shopping in your respective language?
I have to go grocery shopping,then I have to go shopping for some new pants /have to buy some new pants.
Pants-trousers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Karton Realista

Idę do sklepu. - I'm going to the shop. 
Idę na zakupy. - I'm going shopping. 
Idę kupić coś do jedzenia. - I'm going to buy something to eat. 
Potem pójdę kupić sobie nowe spodnie. - Then I'm gonna buy myself new trousers. 
Muszę kupić - I have to buy...


----------



## kloie

Co





Karton Realista said:


> Idę do sklepu. - I'm going to the shop.
> Idę na zakupy. - I'm going shopping.
> Idę kupić coś do jedzenia. - I'm going to buy something to eat.
> Potem pójdę kupić sobie nowe spodnie. - Then I'm gonna buy myself new trousers.
> Muszę kupić - I have to buy...


Could I use zrobic zakupy too?


----------



## korisnik

Idem u kupnju. Idem u kupovinu. - _I'm going shopping._

Moram (ići) do trgovine. Moram (ići) u trgovinu. - _I have to go to the store._

Moram kupiti nove hlače. Moram si kupiti novi par hlača. - _I have to buy some new pants. I have to buy myself a new pair of pants._

A more colloquial word for shopping is "šoping" (noun) and "šopingirati" (verb).

Idem u šoping. Idemo šopingirati.


----------



## kloie

korisnik said:


> Idem u kupnju. Idem u kupovinu. - _I'm going shopping._
> 
> Moram (ići) do trgovine. Moram (ići) u trgovinu. - _I have to go to the store._
> 
> Moram kupiti nove hlače. Moram si kupiti novi par hlača. - _I have to buy some new pants. I have to buy myself a new pair of pants._
> 
> A more colloquial word for shopping is "šoping" (noun) and "šopingirati" (verb).
> 
> Idem u šoping. Idemo šopingirati.


So in Croatian you do not use prodavnica?


----------



## korisnik

There's "prodavaonica", but "prodavnica" is distinctly Serbian/Bosnian.


----------



## Karton Realista

kloie said:


> Could I use zrobic zakupy too?


Yes


----------



## Милан

Idem u kupovinu. - _I'm going shopping._
Moram (ići) do prodavnice/radnje/trgovine. Moram (ići) u prodavnicu/radnju/trgovinu. - _I have to go to the store._
Moram kupiti nove pantalone. Moram sebi kupiti novi par pantalona. - _I have to buy some new pants. I have to buy myself a new pair of pants._

A more colloquial word for shopping is "šoping" (noun) and "šopingOVATI" (verb).

Idem u šoping. Idemo šopingovati.


Serbian


----------



## bardistador

Is there any distinction made between physical shopping (mall, city center, etc) and online shopping?


----------



## Karton Realista

bardistador said:


> Is there any distinction made between physical shopping (mall, city center, etc) and online shopping?


Kupię sobie coś przez internet. - I'll buy something on the Internet. 
The distincion is that you don't "go". 
"Zrobię zakupy przez internet" is ok, but it sounds artificial. Like something you would hear in an advertisment.


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

to go shopping = *ísť nakupovať, ísť na nákup/nákupy*

Idem nakupovať. / Idem na nákup. - I'm going shopping.
Idem do obchodu. - I'm going to the shop.
Idem si kúpiť niečo jesť. / Idem si kúpiť niečo na jedenie. - I'm going to buy myself something to eat.
Musím kúpiť... - I have to buy...
Potom musím kúpiť nejaké nové nohavice. - Then I have to buy some new trousers.


----------

